# Best SMB Novel Post-Gildar Rift



## SeidoN (Sep 5, 2016)

Hey all, going on a trip soon and want to get back into reading some 40k

I read the SMB series as far as Gildar Rift. Whats the best SMB novel since then to pick up?

if you also want to mention any self-contained novels released since around the time of Gildar Rift that you think are particularly excellent, id be willing to take a look (anything pre-Dec 2011 ive probably read it)

Thanks!


----------



## Lord of the Night (Nov 18, 2009)

SeidoN said:


> Hey all, going on a trip soon and want to get back into reading some 40k
> 
> I read the SMB series as far as Gildar Rift. Whats the best SMB novel since then to pick up?
> 
> ...


I would say the three best are Legion of the Damned by Rob Sanders, Siege of Castellax by C.L Werner and Death of Integrity by Guy Haley. Also an honourable mention to Wrath of Iron by Chris Wraight.


LotN


----------



## evanswolves (Jun 16, 2013)

Flesh Tearers and Sanctus Reach


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

Helsreach and Legion of the Damned are the only two worth the effort. On the whole a very disappointing series.


----------

